

Ask HN: lookatthisfuckingblimp.com? - mpnagle

Hey does anyone know any good sites about blimps? Or any interesting live data feeds? My friend bought lookatthisfuckingblimp.com inspired by a friend who loves blimps and now we&#x27;re trying to figure out what to do with it.
======
anonfunction
I couldn't find anything after some fairly extensive searching (for a few
minutes at least) but I did find this very interesting blimp-related project.

The Death Star Blimp:
[http://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/cse466/11au/project...](http://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/cse466/11au/project_webs/greenj5/index.html)

~~~
mpnagle
Thanks!

I feel like there should be some feed of blimp data somewhere? But similarly
extensive searching didn't turn it up for me either.

